# Chocolate Toxicity Meter & Other Foods & Meds To Avoid For Your Poodle



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I was just snacking on some dark chocolate chips and Bella, as usual, was pouting b/c she can't have any. 

This may be helpful to chocolate lovers who might drop some candy or your poodle steals it out of your purse. 

Enter your dog's weight and how much it consumed, and it tells you the severity of the impact and if you should take it a vet.

*Chocolate Toxicity Meter*
https://www.petmd.com/dog/chocolate-toxicity

So while doing this, here are two links to other useful articles for those who don't know.

*People Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pets*
https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/people-foods-avoid-feeding-your-pets

And this one, which has a Pet Poison Hotline:

*Top 10 Human Medications Poisonous to Pets*
Human Medications Poisonous to Pets - Meds Toxic to Dog and Cats


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I used the chocolate toxicity meter when Noelle stole two chocolate chip cookies I'd just baked. I was really upset. I calmed down when I saw that an ounce of chocolate chips would have almost no effect on her at her weight. I used to make my grandpa's fudge recipe, but then I discovered how dangerous baking chocolate is to dogs. It's not worth having that in the house.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sadly Lily has learned she loves chocolate since she got some by counter surfing once (actually dark chocolate raisinettes, even worse). She was very hyperactive for a few hours but otherwise had no adverse reactions. We are much more careful about chocolate on counters now.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Be very careful with Halloween candy. Our neighbor's little dogs got into it. They both got pancreatitis, and one developed diabetes because her pancreas failed to recover. Sad situation, that's for sure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We keep Halloween candy very carefully hidden. One of my friend's dog has gotten into the Halloween candy bag. Thankfully she ate the wrappers too so she didn't get a big hit of chocolate and they were able to use hydrogen peroxide to get her to throw it all up.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Just for fun, here's a picture of Bob eating a chocolate cup cake on his 16th birthday. I gave it to him in honor of all of the chocolate that he stole and ate over the years. The one that sent me to Dr. Google (my vet was not available) was the time he ate about a pound of chocolates. I found the empty box on his dog bed. Fortunately, it was assorted chocolates -- cream-filled, nuts, etc. So not straight chocolate. He was fine. Maybe a tad of diarrhea, but that's all.

I miss that bad boy of mine.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

I had a lab that ate a whole bottle of pain meds that were meant for her elderly sister. The bottle was child proof but evidently not dog proof! She was hyper for about six hours but recovered.
How about tick medications? Here in Minnesota we will be hitting that season soon and what with getting a black mini in May I want to find something non-toxic to keep the little devils off him. Thoughts on this type of medication?


----------

